# Kaufempfehlung Zocker Notebook



## Torben81 (5. August 2010)

Hallo, ich suche nun schon länger ein Notebook das man zum Zocken nutzen kann...

Das Notebook sollte dementsprechend über eine gute Grafik Verfügen um die aktuellen Spiele vernünftig zum laufen zu bringen.... Das Notebook werde ich wohl am meisten zu Hause nutzen, deshalb ist die Akkulaufzeit nicht ganz so wichtig. Bei der Bildschrimgrösse währe 17 Zoll cool, aber notfalls würde auch ein 16 Zoll gehen.... Ein Blue Ray laufwerk sollte dabei sein und das Display auch entsprechende Auflösungen schaffen!! Preislich dachte ich so an 1000 Euro +/- 100 Euro.....

Naja bei meiner suche bin ich auf das Acer Aspire 7745G-724G64Bn gestossen, was mir eigentlich zusagt, jetzt würde ich gerne eure meinung hören.... Ist der I7 Notebookgeeignet? Hitzeentwicklung?? Ist die ATI 5850 mit DDR 3 Speicher OK?? Habe gehört der sei für die Grafikkarte zu langsam??? Worauf sollte ich noch achten bei dem Notebook???

Link: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer...7745g+724g64bn


Als alternative um das Portmonai zu schonen, ist in meinen Augen eigentlich das Gleiche, nur der Preis ist schöner 
Ist halt die Frage wieviel die CPU hier reisen kann??? Damit kenne ich mich nämlich gar net aus (I7 vs. I5)
Link: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer...7745g+434g50bn

So eine andere Sache währe das hier, so wie ich das sehe ist die Graka hier mit einem schnelleren Speicher ausgerüstet, dafür aber schwächere CPU und kleineres Display als das erste....

Link: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+...+430m4gbhd5850

So der hier scheint mir auch sehr Interessant, frage hier die CPU taugt die was?? Weil Q9000 Prozessor?? und die Grafikkarte???? Nur Direct X 10.1 ??? Wie gut/schlecht ist das ??? 

Link:http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pack...b47b0ffe0d2af1

Für welches würdet ihr euch Entscheiden??? Oder würdet ihr ein komplett anderes Empfehlen??

Hoffe auf eure Fachkundige Hilfe um mich Entscheiden zu können....

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus

MfG

Torben


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

Das zweite Acer ür knapp 900€ ist super für den Preis, aber das MSI GX640-i5447LW7P für 1100€ ist ebenfalls Top für den Preis, die Graka hat GDDR5 und ist schon DEUTLICH besser als die 5850 mit nur GDDR3, wie sie im Acer ist. Nen Quadcore braucht man bei der Karte nicht unbedingt, daher find ich das erste Acer eher nicht so lohnenswert. Die Variante mit GDDR5  ist vergleichbar mit einer Desktop AMD 5770, vlt. etwas schwächer.

Hier hast Du auch ein paar Benchmarks: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 da siehst auch bei den Spielen, wenn Du auf die farbigen FPS-Werte klickst, mit welcher CPU und mit welcher 5850 der Wert rauskam - da siehst Du auch, dass die mit GDDR3 spürbar schlechter sind, zB Battlefield BC2 mit GDDR3 und einem Quadcore 55FPS, mit GDDR5 und nur einem Dualcore aber 75FPS auf mittel. 

Insgesamt musst Du Dir im klaren sein, dass Du für nen gleichguten PC natürlich viel weniger bezahlen würdest. is halt die Frage, wie wichtig das "mobil sein" ist.


----------



## M@rs (5. August 2010)

würde das msi nehmen, den das acer hat nur ddr3 ram... eine hd5850ddr3 ist auf niveu einer gtx260m eine hd5850 mit gddr5 ist aber schon etwas schneller.


----------



## roga01 (5. August 2010)

Das MSI hat kein Blu Ray Laufwerk so wie du es wolltest


----------



## Torben81 (5. August 2010)

Super wie schnell ihr seid 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Tipps!!!!!

Ich würde gerne noch wissen, wie schaut es denn mit dem letzten aus?? Liegt es auf dem Level des ersten??

Bitte nicht lachen, ich bin gerade auf den hier gestossen, der scheint mir fast perfekt, leider nur ohne Blue Ray  oder ????http://www.medion.com/de/electronics/prod/MEDION%C2%AE+AKOYA%C2%AE+X7811+%28MD+97495%29/30011218A1?category=gamer_notebooks_18&recId=599bf355-6daa-47f6-b480-3553c721411f

einen habe ich gerade noch gefunden, spannt mein Geldbeutel schon ganz schön aber naja....http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+gx740+i5447lw7p+i5+430m4gbhd5870

THX

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

Von Packard Bell halt ich nicht so viel... bluRay könnte man ja auch mal nachrüsten, wenn man es wirklich braucht. 

Das etwas teurere MSI wär halt noch nen Tick besser als das kleinere.


----------



## Torben81 (5. August 2010)

Thx für die Antwort Herbboy, müsste aber  das Medion 
 "eigentlich" nicht noch ein Tick besser sein?? Weil Grafik ATI 5870 mid DDR 5 und I7 CPU, oder begehe ich da einen Denkfehler?

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

Ja, an sich schon REin von den Daten her, das hat aber nicht grad gut abgeschnitten bei Tests... würd ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## zøtac (5. August 2010)

Meint ihr nicht das der Dualcore in CPU Lastigen Spielen etwas Limitiert? Also, ist ne Frage, keine unterstellung^^


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

Die 5870 / 5850 ist nicht sooo stark, dass der Dualcore wirklich "limitiert". Wie gesagt: ca. wie eine AMD 5770 für Desktop sind die. Nur in wenigen Spielen hat man da mit nem Quadcore mehr FPS, wenn sie einen Quad auch unterstützen, aber dann auch nur, wenn dessen Takt pro Kern nicht viel niedriger ist. 

Wenn es geht, kann man natürlich nen Quad nehmen. Abr in Einzelfall muss man echt aufpassen. Ich find leider auf die schnelle keine Benches, bei der eine Karte Karte wie die 5850 getestet ist mit ansonsten gleichen Daten bis auf die CPU mit Dual vs. Qaud...


----------



## zøtac (5. August 2010)

Aso, dank dir für die Erklärung!


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

zB bei anno 1404 speziell bringt wohl allein das "quadcore sein" sehr viel - aber für anno 1404 REICHT auch ein guter Dualcore locker aus. Is halt schwer zu sagen, ob ein Qaud da wirklich sich "lohnt"


----------



## Torben81 (6. August 2010)

Danke erstmal @ Herbboy, als Fazit für mich nehme ich also mit raus, wenn ich den Geldbeutel etwas schonen möchte das "günstige" Acer und ansonsten eins der beiden MSI!!!! 

Fettes THX, nur als kleine Anmerkung ich habe die Frage auch in anderen Foren gestellt und da kamen nur diese typischen Floskeln, alla kauf n Destkop Rechner, von daher freue ich mich besonders das ihr euch die Zeit für mich genommen habt und mir so kompetent zur Seite gestanden habt!!!!!

Also nochmal ein dickes Danke!!!!!!

MfG

Torben


----------



## AMDman (7. August 2010)

Sry dass jetzt doch diese Frage Kommt...aber Fakt ist nunmal, dass du mit nem 600€ Desktop jedes der von dir genannten Notebooks platt machst, warum möchtest du trotzdem ein Notebook...

bzw bist du dir echt sicher dass es n Notebook sein muss?

lg und net böse verstehen


----------



## Torben81 (7. August 2010)

Hallo, ich bin beim Bund un schleppe das Ding da halt oft rum zudem muss ich zugeben, dass ich mich an das "mobil" sein gewöhnt habe und es net missen möchte  Mir ist natürlich klar, dass ich fürn Desktop nichmal die Hälfte hätte blechen müssen , aber manchmal ist halt Geld eben nicht nur alles  
Ich muss aber noch Anmerken, dass ich miich schlussendlich gegen die MSI und für das Medion Entschieden habe!! Das MSI (das grosse)gibt es bei notboksbilliger leider net mehr und bei notbookcheck habe ich dann doch noch einen Test vom Medion gefunden der mich ganz zuversichtlich stimmt  Hatte bessere Ergebnisse als das MSI, grosses Manko war die Kühlung, da muss ich mir vieleicht nen Kopf machen, mal schauen wenns da ist!!!!

Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe!!!!!!

MfG


----------

